# best never summer nordic for mid week/january skiing



## bus boy (Dec 2, 2003)

looking for a 2 night/3 day trip to one of the never summer nordic yurts. will be mid-week, so heavy weekend use not a problem. ruby jewel, montgomery pass and nokhu hut previous experience. liked them all, looking to get some solid intermediate turns in... anyone's opinions?


----------



## jmetten (Apr 23, 2008)

I have been to the ruby jewel the last three years in a row and have found new awesome terrain each time. Clark Peak is just up the road and sleeps more people, so that would be a good bet as well. The Nokhu and Agnes cabins are great as well, there are some great turns to be found in the Agnes drainage.


----------

